# couple of pics.



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

heres a couple of pics i took today, Daves been up me to take a pic of the young cowleys but they all turned out crap, heres one anyway and a couple of other bits and peices.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 20, 2007)

those white slugs are awesome and the bhp is top notch. congrats


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 20, 2007)

Hot snakes TrueBlue, how's the Bumblebee going, has he been taking care of business?


----------



## Hetty (Jun 20, 2007)

Ricko said:


> those white slugs are awesome and the bhp is top notch. congrats



white slugs :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

hes been in with a couple of females, time will tell, hes such a secretive lover.


----------



## hornet (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice rob


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome, love the Stimmies and Olives. I need to get me some of those stimms.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 20, 2007)

So jealous, what locale is that BHP TB?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks guys, the bhp is a pilbara animal.


----------



## Kurto (Jun 20, 2007)

The solid black on the littlle jungle is awesome. thnx for sharing.


----------



## tan (Jun 20, 2007)

Very, very nice....Do you have a nice list already for those albinos?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

some what.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 20, 2007)

those stimmies are gorgeous mate! the white slugs arent too bad either..lol


----------



## whatsup (Jun 20, 2007)

the cowly's are turning out nice rob.you might have to hide them when i come up


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 20, 2007)

mmm love them olives wouldn't mind 1 at all


----------



## paulw6676 (Jun 20, 2007)

how much are ya going to sell the 'white slug' hatchies for? and what are they?


----------



## nightowl (Jun 20, 2007)

great pythons Rob!  that BHP looks stunning!


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 20, 2007)

lol yea how much lol
??


----------



## ad (Jun 20, 2007)

TrueBlue, those olives look amazing!!!!
Love the stimmies, and the jungle is awesome.
Good stuff, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## sengir (Jun 20, 2007)

As always Rob top quality animals. especially love the stimmies and the jungle. Absolutely amazing.

Cheers


----------



## junglemad (Jun 20, 2007)

albino olives doing the business. have to be happy about that champ


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

bit of white chocolate flowing bettween the two, got love those love juices, a very succulant blend indeed.


----------



## viridis (Jun 20, 2007)

enough of those white dogs....... those hungry gutted mongrals do nothing for me.

How about a new pic of that stunning bhp you keep locked away in the dark corners of your room


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 20, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> some what.



SW QLD Stimmies (i think thats what they are?) i don't know but the lighter ones, the WA's are fantastic aswell.


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 20, 2007)

hard to say which pic i like best rob, they are all gorgeous animals.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

sorry snow, i was answering tan. lol.

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2007)

awesome pics!
especially love the 1st


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

hows yours going nick ?


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2007)

I like the Jungle, is that one of the Cowleys ?


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jun 20, 2007)

Fantastic looking snakes ! I really liked the stimmie.

Gee those olives are solid animals. Great pic of them being friendly.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 20, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## viridis (Jun 20, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> hows yours going nick ?


 

I have not paired the bloody things yet, i think that the girl is a touch small perhaps

The pretty white and yellow ones are doing lots of hanky panky though. Seriously though lets see some more pics of the hottest damn bhp in the world. What I would do for that snake:twisted:


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2007)

He's got an albino BHP ?? LOL.


----------



## Daveh (Jun 20, 2007)

What age are the olives.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah thats one of the cowleys boa, but the pic makes it look crap, all the pics i took of them looked crap but the pics of everything else turned out nornal.??????? mongrel cameras and computers.


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2007)

Get yourself a decent camera then ;-)
They are nice, I like the solid black on them.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 20, 2007)

How big are the olives in length and girth? and how old


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

around 7-9 feet i suppose, and as thick as my penis.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

opps did i wite that.??


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 20, 2007)

hahaha must be starved snakes


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jun 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

hahaha.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 20, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> around 7-9 feet i suppose, and as thick as my penis.


 
Long and thin gets right in..........:shock::lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

ah, but short and thick will also do the trick


----------



## black&white (Jun 20, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> around 7-9 feet i suppose, and as thick as my penis.


 
the olives look big not small


----------



## reece89 (Jun 20, 2007)

theyre all awsome


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

heres a pic of the bummble bee but didnt turn out any good, mongrel thing wouldnt stay still.
also a pic of a nice boodarie female that will breed again this year, and a weatbelt stimmie.


----------



## foxysnake (Jun 21, 2007)

Rob that jungle is turning out to be 1 hot animal!! Love the woma pic too!! U boys should try using a white backdrop for the snake pics - it should make the colours turn out real nice!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 21, 2007)

The Bumble bee BHP seems to looks a lot less yellow that usual? When I had it, the yellow was at its most intense under natural sun light but if you took him back inside and held it under the light that the computer screen emits, the yellow disappeared.


----------



## Jason (Jun 21, 2007)

im still waiting to see your holdback boodaries mate! what hope do i have of talking you into ofloading an adult female to me? you have enough...lol. cowleys are looking ok should colour up well! nice solid black though!


----------



## Retic (Jun 21, 2007)

Now it is funny you say that because that was what I thought when I saw that photo, I didn't want to say anything though ;-)



PilbaraPythons said:


> The Bumble bee BHP seems to looks a lot less yellow that usual? When I had it, the yellow was at its most intense under natural sun light but if you took him back inside and held it under the light that the computer screen emits, the yellow disappeared.


----------



## cheyno (Jun 21, 2007)

Some beautiful snakes you have there!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

its alright dave, dont worry hes as yellow as ever, just really bad pics of him. Wouldnt stay still either, only took those two and gave up. Will take some better ones another day when the suns out and its not raining.


----------



## tan (Jun 21, 2007)

I had the pleasure of seeing bumblebee in the flesh (or rather scales) and he took my breath away, and when Rob took him out in the sun, you wouldn't think possible, but he looked even better!!!!!!!!! The most spectacular looking animal, his stripes are almost purple!


----------



## tan (Jun 21, 2007)

I think you may have already posted this but I may have missed it, do you have any pics of the female your putting him over, Rob?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

theres 2-3 females im letting him play with this season, ill get some pics of them soon.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 21, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> theres 2-3 females im letting him play with this season, ill get some pics of them soon.


 
Your a great dad Rob :lol: you should really try to treat yourself that well 

donk


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

i used to, but these days im not allowed, this misuss would render me sterile.


----------



## whatsup (Jun 21, 2007)

here's a pic i took in feb rob.it still doesn't show his true colour 
cheers dave


----------



## Deano (Jun 21, 2007)

whatsup said:


> here's a pic i took in feb rob.it still doesn't show his true colour
> cheers dave




Very nice, thanks for sharing............


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks dave, heaps better than my attempt. cheers.
Theres a top wildlife photographer comming to take some pics in a few weeks/months, will have to get a portrait of the bummble bee, as im sure he will be the first to capture what he really looks like in the flesh.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

heres another couple of pics of the bummble bee.

And couple of jungles.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 21, 2007)

Would that be Steve Berry Porter you are talking about Rob ?


----------



## Retic (Jun 21, 2007)

Shame the heads all out of focus but it does show the colour well. I do hope it's genetic.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah your mate dave. cant wait.

Its more yellow than that as well boa, its just weird when you actually see it, it looks like its been coated in a cm or 2 of resin and you can look into it. bizzare to say the least.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome! BHP's great, and the first jungles fantastic.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 21, 2007)

Rob
Here is a link to view some of his lastest reptiles picshttp://www.pilbarapythons.com/stevesprints.htm
I reckon he will take some great pics for you when he gets there.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 21, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> ah, but short and thick will also do the trick


But something right in the middle and she'll be biting the pillow.....

They are some top looking animals there mate. That BHP is just Stunning. Can't wait to see how the off-spring turn out.


----------



## iceman (Jun 21, 2007)

some more trueblue animal pic's i took today.


----------



## iceman (Jun 21, 2007)

last lot of pic's


----------



## hornet (Jun 21, 2007)

whats the first one?


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 21, 2007)

wow whats the first one in the last set of pics?


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 21, 2007)

in the last lot of pics? i belive its a male calico wa stimmie


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 21, 2007)

Bugger! I wanted to resist the temptation to stroke your ego but I couldn't..... 

Veri niace animals.. < Said in a Borat voice.


----------



## iceman (Jun 21, 2007)

yes that is the calico WA stimmie Snow1369


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

cheers, iceman.


----------



## choppy (Jun 21, 2007)

True Blue, I am bowing to the screen as I type, beautiful pic's and beautifaul snakes mate, best of luck this season.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 21, 2007)

Mate you have some really stunning snakes TrueBlue, i'm really impresed!!
I'll PM you with a request.
Cheers...


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 21, 2007)

choppy said:


> True Blue, I am bowing to the screen as I type, beautiful pic's and beautifaul snakes mate, best of luck this season.


 
Had to read that twice, i thought you said you were blowing on your screen. :shock:


----------



## Lozza (Jun 21, 2007)

great pics - you have some top snakes trueblue 
gotta love that bumblebee


----------



## iceman (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks trueblue, the pic's turn out better than i thought.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 21, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Had to read that twice, i thought you said you were blowing on your screen. :shock:


LMAO... I reckon there's some hardcore herpers that may well be doing that>>>:shock::lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

hahaha mr bredli, your a sick sick man. (whats your secret).


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 21, 2007)

My secret? Ah well that's simple; i associate myself with similarly sick people such as yourself Rob. :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

ill have you no im quite well, not sick at all like most you other blokes out there.

Heres some gorilla snot that just hangs around all day,

and one of my favourite boodarie womas.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jun 21, 2007)

The Bumblebee is a magnificent snake, what awesome colours and markings.

The Wheatbelt Stimmie was awsome as well. I loved the colour and markings. Will you be breeding them this season ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

dave will be breeding the weatbelts this year, as i only have that female atm.


----------



## iceman (Jun 21, 2007)

another weatbelt pic


----------



## tan (Jun 21, 2007)

AAAh, the ugly snakes make an appearance, I'd be happy to put you out of your misery and take them off your hands for ya Rob!:lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

to late ive sent them into excile down south to a mate. boring mongrel things they are, gorilla snot, thats all they are.


----------



## tan (Jun 21, 2007)

Wash your mouth out!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 21, 2007)

Those gorrilas sound like a gold mine.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

hahaha.


----------



## clarkey (Jun 21, 2007)

Something must have happened Rob they haven't reached me yet, must be held up in the mail, I'd better ring Australia Post tomorrow


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 21, 2007)

bloody aust post, there as bad as aae sometimes. haha.


----------



## Kratos (Jun 21, 2007)

Awsome animals you got there Rob, Have you got a price planned for you Albies?


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Showoff*

I hate when you show off TB, but having said that please feel free to show off anytime. The kids (an myself) love the pics.


----------



## choppy (Jun 21, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Had to read that twice, i thought you said you were blowing on your screen. :shock:


Was quite excited but not that far gone..:lol: LMAO


----------



## krusty (Jun 22, 2007)

i was going to ask where the pics of those green things where.and thats a great looking woma TB very nice.


----------



## iceman (Jun 22, 2007)

last seson SW QLD stimmie.


----------



## rexs1 (Jun 22, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Had to read that twice, i thought you said you were blowing on your screen. :shock:


Hey Rob, top herp pics mate. Also I hope you've cleaned your screen. cheers


----------



## fidzy (Jun 22, 2007)

i was just wondering how much an albino olive python hatchling would go for??


----------



## GravelRash (Jun 22, 2007)

*BEAUTIFUL bunch true blue!!!! Congrats and Good Luck with your Albino's, they're stunningly gorgeous!!!*


----------



## iceman (Jun 22, 2007)

fidzy you'll be looking at about $10,000 for one albino olive hatchling


----------



## yommy (Jun 22, 2007)

Rob hands down some of the best examples of pythons anywhere in Aus. 
I can't wait for my SW QLD stimmies to get some size like their parents. And the bumble bee ,no other BHP comes close. 
But i'm still blown away everytime I see the calico. His is just getting better and better, and the woma's aren't to shabby either 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## CHONDROS (Jun 22, 2007)

*hi*

a few off my pairs and a female


----------



## zulu (Jun 22, 2007)

*re couple*



iceman said:


> fidzy you'll be looking at about $10,000 for one albino olive hatchling


 Yeh ice you would think they could fetch that much minimum,they look the ants pants as an exhibit animal


----------



## iceman (Jun 23, 2007)

tell me about it zulu, i'd pay that for a true australian green tree python.


----------



## Deano (Jun 28, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> heres another couple of pics of the bummble bee.
> 
> And couple of jungles.



The bumble bee’s are gorgeous mate………….


----------



## Jungleland (Jun 28, 2007)

Deano said:


> The bumble bee’s are gorgeous mate………….


 
Yeah bumble bee and boodaries for me Great work TB


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 28, 2007)

OH trueblue.. u are making me drool.. 
You do have a lovely collection there of some of the nicest pythons i have ever seen.. well done mate..
Love the bumble bee and the calico.. i had never seen a calico before.. and its very nice to say the least..


----------



## diamondtan (Jun 28, 2007)

They all look unreal, good job!!


----------



## Jason (Jun 28, 2007)

great stuff chondros! is that a sorong in the first picture? are you breeding them this season?


----------



## CHONDROS (Jun 28, 2007)

yes they are all paired up


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice GTPs what price are your hatchies when available 
cheers Roger


----------



## s_vivo (Mar 31, 2008)

Just wondering about an update on this thread and wether or not bumblebee breeding was sucessful?


----------

